# Permanent labels?



## jas3019 (Jun 25, 2014)

So I'm in a bit of a different situation but thought I'd ask for advice. I've decided to be done with recycling bottles. It's just more hassle than it's worth to me especially after spending months making a wine. My dilemma is in my labels though. I buy new bottles each time but the Avery labels tend to not stick super well. Are there better alternatives that are more permanent? Again, I'm not going to be recycling so just looking for something that will stay well. Any ideas?


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Makin


----------



## jojabri (Jun 26, 2014)

Vistaprint! Those are almost impossible to get off. Plus they come glossy, so water won't effect it


----------



## DBAKER (Jun 26, 2014)

I don;t know which label you are using but I have very good luck with Avery. I use 22826 (arched), 8163 (2x4) and 2160 (mailing). I use all of these in the winery and I recycle all my bottles. I have to scrape all of these off with a knife after soaking.

denny


----------



## jas3019 (Jun 26, 2014)

Yeah I currently have the 8164 with this weird gray backing. They just always seem like they buckle and have rolls that never quite get worked out. I'm just not very happy with them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Makin


----------



## the_rayway (Jun 27, 2014)

I use Avery Removable Mailing Labels, and their clear removable window decals. Both stick well, peel off easily, and no water needed.


----------

